# P88 - PowerAsia Limited



## System (3 January 2018)

PowerAsia Limited is focused on the development, construction, integration, financing and installation of renewable power systems and the provision of project and construction management services to the renewable energy sector.

PowerAsia's role includes project management and construction management services on infrastructure projects, including appointing Alliance Partners to provide turnkey solutions. Such services include feasibility studies, design and engineering services, site management, works execution, technical assistance and maintenance.

It is anticipated that P88 will list on the ASX during January 2018.

http://www.powerasia.energy


----------

